# My Natteries



## PİRANHABULLTR (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi all. 3 months piranhas eating videos. I hope you like it. Have a good time


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks for sharing


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Man! Look at all those little guys go!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice setup, reds, and video!...


----------



## PİRANHABULLTR (Jul 29, 2013)

This is one of the home aquariums. There are now 60 natteries. Over time to will be elimination screening. Other videos in preparation other aquariums Waiting for your comments.


----------



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

great shoal mate, I have 40 myself. love your setup, how many gallons is it? looks big


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

If I had the extra time, space, and money, I would definitely do a large shoal!...


----------



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

yeah, I had that big rhom. doesn't compare to a shoal for me. wont ever not have a shoal again


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Cool shoal buddy! Keep it up!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------

